# My pregnant cat is peeing on the floor!



## Desertstorm (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi...boy have I got a problem. To start with, I have a pregnant mama (due next week) that feels great, just simply squats and pees whenever. It is a clear puddle....no signs of infection. This happens probably at least twice a day. To make matters worse, her granddaughter is going through her second heat in a month (she is a year old) and I refuse to mate her with her father, so she is spraying....and not to be undone, Chloe, mother of 6 eight week old kittens and still nursing has taken up the spraying habit. Good grief! What is going on here...a chain reaction or what? Fortunately, the spray does not appear to have an odor amd is aimed at the walls mostly. I run behind them with spray cleaners. The spray is minimal other than from the pregnant one. (She has been known to make puddles when in heat also) My stud cat cannot get in on the act as he wears stud pants when he is out and about. He is soon to be neutered as he fills his pants as well as pees in them...totally gross! I have a new little male, that arrived here last weekend. He is only 3 1/2 months old and noone pays any attention to him whatsoever. But this means I will have no stud cat for several months. Are these spraying females going to continue doing this or will the heat cycles stop after awhile?? What is up with the pregnant one peeing here and there?


----------

